# Whizzer pacemaker rear wheel



## Hukah (Apr 15, 2022)

I’m trying to repair and paint a 48 pacemaker and having a Dickens of a time removing and replacing this rear wheel on this thing. The axle bolt is too long to let it pass beyond the hoops. Is there something I’m missing or is everybody else have the same problem?
 How do you deal with it?
 Thanks for any help


----------



## whizzerbug (Apr 16, 2022)

if i remember i removed the axel completely a real pain but doable


----------



## Hukah (Apr 16, 2022)

whizzerbug said:


> if i remember i removed the axel completely a real pain but doable



That’s amazing.
Hard to understand how/why a company would intentionally design such an atrocity.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## whizzerbug (Apr 16, 2022)

Hukah said:


> That’s amazing.
> Hard to understand how/why a company would intentionally design such an atrocity.
> Thanks for your help.






Hukah said:


> Hard to understand how/why a company would intentionally design such an atrocity.
> Thanks for your help.



1948-50 had that loop frame they finally changed the rear dropout in 1951,hear is mine


----------



## skeezer (Apr 16, 2022)

Hukah said:


> I’m trying to repair and paint a 48 pacemaker and having a Dickens of a time removing and replacing this rear wheel on this thing. The axle bolt is too long to let it pass beyond the hoops. Is there something I’m missing or is everybody else have the same problem?
> How do you deal with it?
> Thanks for any help



Some people fabricated a turnbuckle to spread the frame.








						1/2"
					

Online store for Cable Railing, Rigging, Marine, & Stainless Steel Hardware



					www.e-rigging.com
				




Skeezer


----------



## Goldenrod (Apr 17, 2022)

Place the rear between two poles or objects.  Twist a rope until it spreads. Fix and unwind.


----------



## Hukah (Apr 17, 2022)

skeezer said:


> Some people fabricated a turnbuckle to spread the frame.
> Skeezer



That’s a good idea. Thank you for that


----------



## Hukah (Apr 17, 2022)

whizzerbug said:


> 1948-50 had that loop frame they finally changed the rear dropout in 1951,hear is mine
> 
> View attachment 1607793



Sweet! I was so hoping to have mine road ready by now.
Oh well, there’s always summer


----------

